# A poll of graphics card history



## Nick89 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is a poll to see what our community has owned in the history of graphics cards. 

Polls up!


*This is a multiple choice poll, make sure you check all that apply!* 

Last updated: 01-11-2009


----------



## btarunr (Jan 10, 2009)

There has been such a thread in the past. Use the search function.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48688


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 10, 2009)

bta I appreciate it but that thread does not have a poll, right now I'm creating a poll for this thread. 

And yes I know of that thread I posted in it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2009)

Where's the poll?


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 10, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Where's the poll?



Its coming! I'm almost done

Edit: Polls up!


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 10, 2009)

right I'll start off


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice one Nick!


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice job on the poll Nick...it should be very interesting to see the results........

**+*


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jan 11, 2009)

It does my heart good to see the Radeon 9800Pro leading the pack early on....I loved that card !.........


----------



## RevengE (Jan 11, 2009)

forgot to add one I had the 1950 xtx über edition


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 11, 2009)

7600GT
8800GT
GTX 260 Core 216


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I got all of them up there:

4870
3870
3850
2400 pro
x300
9600xt
9250

8600gt
5600 ultra
mx4000

oh and these arn't in any specific order other than Ati on top Nvidia on bottom.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 11, 2009)

7800 gtx 1950xtx über edition crossfire  4670 crossfire


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 11, 2009)

9550 pro
X850 pro < the one that could be unlocked
8800GTS 320 < favourite card ever
8800GT 512's < both deadest cards ever
3450 < it plays mspaint at medium settings
GTX260 216 < Now most favourite card ever


----------



## RevengE (Jan 11, 2009)

I've  had others like in my orginal pc a packard bell haha. It I don't remember what was in it


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 11, 2009)

6200
x850xt
8800gt
4870

Nice poll!  I reckon the 8800GT will win though.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jan 11, 2009)

My guess it'll be a toss-up between the 8800Gt and the 4850....

**+
*


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

ATi Rage3D(Age of Empires days )
NV TNT2(couldn't play CS )
BFG 6200(sorta played CSS)
HIS X1300(first card I was happy with since the rage)
EVGA 7600GS(meh..)
HIS HD 3850(first ever high end card!)
ASUS HD 4850(best card ever!)
EVGA GTX 280(coming in the mail!)

BTW, thank you for the thread! Good work with the poll!


----------



## Altered (Jan 11, 2009)

TNT2
Jazz ADRENALINE RUSH 3D 4MB
Diamond Monster 3D II Voodoo 2 PCI 8 MB - Geometry accelerator card 
GeForce2 Ti 64MB DDR 4x AGP
GeForce4 MX 440
GeForce2 GTS
GeForce4 Ti 4200 
Radeon 9700 Pro AGP
GeForce FX 5200
GeForce 6600 GT AGP
GeForce 6600 GT
Radeon 9800 XT AGP
Radeon X800 XL
Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP
Radeon X1950 Pro
Radeon X1950 XTX

I like others have had many more that I just cant recall. Hey Im 40 and time has worn on my brain. I cant wait to see who has had the Jazz or Diamond Monster add on card I had. I might still have them in the attic if anyone is getting a musem started I might look for them.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 11, 2009)

you need to put Geforce 3 on there


----------



## JC316 (Jan 11, 2009)

X850 Pro
X1800GTO
X1800XL
X1800XT
HD2600XT
HD2900 Pro
HD2900XT
HD3870
Geforce FX 5900
Geforce 8600GTS
Geforce 8800GS
Geforce 8800GTS G80
Geforce 8800GT.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> ATi Rage3D(Age of Empires days )
> NV TNT2(couldn't play CS )
> BFG 6200(sorta played CSS)
> HIS X1300(first card I was happy with since the rage)
> ...



Didn't you have an 8800gt?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh yea I did lol I totally forgot about it.. only had it for a few weeks


----------



## xu^ (Jan 11, 2009)

poll didnt go far back enuff really ,ive owned lots of older nvidia cards pre FX5xxx era
but i voted for wat was possible

9700 pro
9800 pro
6200
7600gt
7800gt
7800gtx
7950gt
8800gts g80
9800gtx
gtx260 192


----------



## grazzhoppa (Jan 11, 2009)

My first card was a Radeon 9500 that softmodded to a 9700. It was in service from the years of Deus Ex to Bioshock.
$160 including aftermarket heatsink.

The 9500's computer harddrive started to die, and it was about time for a computer architecture upgrade. I was still running Socket A, DDR1, and AGP.

I bought a Geforce 7600GS for my new PCI-Express computer to stall until Directx 10 cards were worth buying. At the time, Directx 10 cards were out for only a month or two, and they were all incredibly overpriced for their 3D performance.  The 7600GS was slightly faster than my softmodded 9500, so it was a tiny upgrade.
$35

The Geforce 8800GT 512MB finally arrived in the $150 range and provided adequate 3D performance for my needs.
$160 including aftermarket passive heatsink.


This 8800GT will be used until a new graphics port on the motherboard is mainstream.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 11, 2009)

What? No S3, Matrox, or Number 9 options?


----------



## r9 (Jan 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> There has been such a thread in the past. Use the search function.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48688



They are nothing alike. This is very interesting for me to see what cards were favored among TPUs. I even think that it should be required for all TPU members . All we read is market share ATI vs NV. I would like to see real numbers from real people. for the idea.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry I didnt put up GF4 I was at 161 poll options allready

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## ShinyG (Jan 11, 2009)

This is an awesome idea! Thanks man! 
It seems I pretty much owned all popular ATi cards since the 9600 pro


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 11, 2009)

- some that i dont remember, was too young (a 4mb one, a 16mb and the first 3D card, a 64mb Manli)
- 9200SE 128
- x1650 pro 256 DDR3
- 3850 512
- 4850 ICEQ4
- 4870 (the last two are coming my way right now)


----------



## TheCrow (Jan 11, 2009)

7300GT
8600GTS
9800GT.

Not that i'm an nvidia fanboi or ought!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll start with what I know I've had
Something from ATI with 16mb Vmem
ATI 6000 or something (dad's rig, first thing I gamed on, still going to this day and if he'll let me i'll have a crack at putting win 7 on the rig).
Intel GMA 950 (barely played HL2 at low settings)
ATI x1250 (typing this from the lappy with it in, it's pants)
ATI HD 4850 (Desktop)
So yeah, I could only put one of the options down, oh well.


----------



## gerrynicol (Jan 11, 2009)

Had loads more than was on the poll, and no 4850 X2.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 11, 2009)

History:

ATI Rage AGP Pro 128MB  Why isn't she on the list?
GeForce FX5200
ATI X600 Pro
Geforce 6600GT barely used
Radeon HD 2600 Pro was a temporary solution
Radeon HD 3850
Radeon HD 4850, shortly followed by anotehr one


----------



## SeanG (Jan 11, 2009)

You dont have anything older than nvidia 5000 series on there?

From my first to last,

NVIDIA TNT2
ATI RAGE Fury Maxx=first dual gpu card which was a rip and last ati card i ever bought.
Hercules GeForce2 MX400
PNY GeForce 3
PNY GeForce 4 ti4400
PNY FX 5900XT
PNY GeForce 7600GS
EVGA 9800GT

And i still have all of them on a shelf except the geforce 3 which i gave to a friend and the ati card which i chucked out my window.lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 11, 2009)

some random ati with 8mb of v ram
then a vodoo 3
some other vodoo card
ati radeon 9200
then an geforce 4 mx
then an radeon 9600 256mb gddr 3
radeon x300
onboard radeon x200
radeon x800gto 256mb
8800gt 512mb
gtx260


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 11, 2009)

I noticed the Radeon 7200 isn't listed. =/

EDIT: Also the Geforce 4's, specifically ti4x00's.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

gerrynicol said:


> Had loads more than was on the poll, and no 4850 X2.



The 4850 X2 is only made by one board partner and thats Sapphire. Its not really an official Card. I thought about putting it up though.


----------



## Stearic (Jan 12, 2009)

Off the top of my head...
GeForce 256 32MB (the original GeForce)
GeForce 2
GeForce 5200
Geforce 5700
GeForce 7800GT
GeForce 8800GT
GeForce GTX260 core216


Radeon 7500
Radeon 9800 pro

May have a missed a couple.


----------



## Emanuel1788 (Jan 13, 2009)

ATi All in Wonder Rage 128
ATi Radeon 8500
ATi Radeon 9800Pro
ATi Radeon X850XT
ATi Radeon 4870

4850 X2 is missing in the poll.


----------



## zithe (Jan 13, 2009)

6150, 9250, X1800xt, 8800gtx.


----------



## human_error (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm, you seem to be missing a couple of cards such as the ati x1950xtx master card and the geforce cards pre fx series, still heck of a list to compile, so i'll let you off 

My history:
On Board Intel!!! 
Geforce 4 MX 440
Geforce 5200 (got pissed @ nvidia for that card)
Radeon 9600 mobility (loved that chip, still runs in my spare Athlon 64 lappy)
Radeon X850XT
Radeon X1950XTX crossfire edition master card + X1950XTX slave card (slave died when i dropped screwdriver on it  :shadedshu )
Radeon HD3870X2 + Radeon 3200 in my new tablet/lappy (plays wow medium settings)


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 13, 2009)

Was first one on 6800LE, those were some nice fast cards once unlocked. Now if only we could sort that thing, but maybe you'll close this someday and compile the list of most owned ones.


----------



## TheCrow (Jan 13, 2009)

I am shocked ati seem to be in the lead, i thought the 8800GT or GTS would win by miles.


----------



## Zanga (Jan 13, 2009)

What !? no Voodoo ? no GeForce 2 MX and yes i did also have an XGI Volari DUO V8 Ultra


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 15, 2009)

Zanga said:


> What !? no Voodoo ? no GeForce 2 MX and yes i did also have an XGI Volari DUO V8 Ultra



Well next time I make a poll like this I'll make sure I include some more older cards


----------



## silkstone (Jan 15, 2009)

Doesn't go far back enough for me. 
I was without a computer for 6 years. My 2 most recent are GF8500GT and HD4850, but i've had GF MX200, Savage 3d (the first High powered Graphics card i bought - lol), Voodoo, and a long list of other later models. i think the first card i had only had 512k of vram on it, that was in my 486. I also had an old 286 but i have no idea whatsoever what it was or how much vram it had. it was a monster thing (longer than todays cards) and full of huge memory modules.


----------



## Lazer_Dark_Assassin (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 8800GT now


----------



## mtosev (Jan 15, 2009)

unknown 1mb pci card (1997), Voodoo 4mb, Riva TNT 16mb, 9800Pro 128mb, X800 XT pe 256mb, 9550, X700 pro 128mb pci-e, X1650pro 256mb pci-e.

Mobility 9600 64mb, 7300 64mb, 8600M GT 256mb.

that's all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2009)

In order from first owned to currently owned.

-Inno3d ti4600 - Served me well for Battlefield DC mod
-Radeon 9800Pro - Put this comp together to play WoW
-Radeon X850Pro - Bought this for $300 and loved this card, was an upgrade from the 9800
-Geforce 6200 - Cheap gfx for the gf
-Asus x1950Pro - Another great card, and had to keep the Pro love going, such good deals
-Geforce 7200 - More cheap gfx for the gf
-HIS 3870 IceQ III (had 4 of these total over time) - Huge upgrade, had them in cf, sold one, put one in gf's comp, then eventually sold my other 2.
-MSI 3650 OC - Huge upgrade for the gf's comp, later replaced by a 3870 ^
-Asus Top 4850 512MB - Great card, only owned it for a few weeks though
-BFG 8600GTS - Got this from a friend, seems half fried, gonan try and make it a Physx card in Windows 7 later.
And last, but certainly not least, this would be the only card I have ever owned that was top dog for quiet a while, and still is on it's side of the feild
-Diamond 4870x2 - I haven't got to bench it much, it owned furmark, but wont bench much till PII 940, the 5000+ just don't got what it needs.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 16, 2009)

you missed the X1650 (non PRO or XT or GT versions). It's a downclocked X1650PRO, It has 500MHz on the core and 400MHz (800MHz effective) on the mems.


----------



## sudano68 (Jan 16, 2009)

Radeon 9600 XT, then Radeon X1800 XL, and now a Radeon HD4850.  Nice thread.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jan 17, 2009)

The results to date of this poll are really interesting. I would have guessed the most popular owned cards would have been between the GeForce 8800Gt and the Radeon 4850, not the 4870 and 3870. I was also shocked by the low numbers of the 8800GTX and the GeForce 200 series cards owned by members of this forum.
I didn't do an official tally, but it looks to me that the majority of cards listed here on this poll  are Ati...which was also a bit surprising to me.....

Nice Poll....great thread !.....


----------



## woodyfly (Jan 22, 2009)

Wheres the good old mx420/mx440?


----------



## inf3rno (Jan 22, 2009)

Why ain't go for nVIDIA TNT, TNT2, Geforce 4, like something


----------



## dadi_oh (Jan 22, 2009)

Too bad this isn't a Psychics Forum. They don't need polls... they just "know".


----------



## iStink (Jan 22, 2009)

lol I knew sooo many people with a geforce 5200 while I had a PCI ATI All in Wonder Radeon 32MB.  

The X800XL was the first "good" video card I had.  I was playing CSS and HL2 with the 32MB Radeon prior.  300 bucks at compUSA for an x800xl *WHAT WAS I THINKING?!*

The X1800GTO I had was the best bang for the buck ever.  Unlocked to 16 pipes, overclocked to 700/700 from 500/500. 

The X1950XT was what did it for me to go with nvidia though.  I had such great experiences with ATI, then suddenly ran into horrible luck with that card, and newegg was gracious enough to let me return it and put the money on an 8800GTS g80.  Then it was on to the 8800GT (and it's lasted me ever since, great card!)


----------



## 97sslude (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't see an option for 3dfx Voodoo cards and pre fx 5500 nvidia cards. I bet alot of people had the TNT2 cards when it came out.


----------



## mon74 (Jan 22, 2009)

This wheren't on the poll:

Triden 9440 1mb
ATI MACH32
ATI Rage PRO 4mb
S3 Savage4 16mb
Nvidia Riva TNT2 32mb


----------



## FilipM (Feb 3, 2009)

There is no Ge Force 4 series, MX series, ATI rage, diamond vipers, riva tnt's and on


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one Nick! Voted.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 3, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> you missed the X1650 (non PRO or XT or GT versions). It's a downclocked X1650PRO, It has 500MHz on the core and 400MHz (800MHz effective) on the mems.


 Sorry about that.



woodyfly said:


> Wheres the good old mx420/mx440?





inf3rno said:


> Why ain't go for nVIDIA TNT, TNT2, Geforce 4, like something





97sslude said:


> I don't see an option for 3dfx Voodoo cards and pre fx 5500 nvidia cards. I bet alot of people had the TNT2 cards when it came out.





File_1993 said:


> There is no Ge Force 4 series, MX series, ATI rage, diamond vipers, riva tnt's and on



I didnt have enought data for those cards so I didnt put them down.

Really I just wanted the poll to go back to about radeon 8500 and Nvidia 5000 series.

Next time I'll put the REALLY old cards on.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 3, 2009)

Ok i have a gift to all old lovers of 3DFX , in my country we do appreciate honesty and the goods that comes from honest hard working brands .  

Because of that i got passioned with 3DFX , because every new product , was a truly breath taking idea . 

That why i did this logo , with Stanley steel metal , and waterjet cutting machine. (like laser cut, but with water under extreme pressure) .

So, i just got a picture of it , to share it with you,  as a souvenir from Greece. 



.


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2009)

Eek, that's a hard one I checked all that I could remember from recent memory but man that could be a long list if I went back to the beginning. 

Kei


----------



## SeanG (Feb 5, 2009)

I still have some  of my cards and out of these,two arent even up there.

From left to right,MX-400,GEFORCE 4-TI4400,5900XT,7600GL.


http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0012np6.jpg


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 5, 2009)

S3 (Cant rem which exactly)
3DFX Diamond Monster Voodoo 2
NVIDIA Geforce MX400
Sapphire 9550 SE flashed to 9600 Pro
Sapphire HD 2600 XT GDDR3
HIS 3870 GDDR4 flashed to Turbo Edition
EVGA GTX 260 flashed to FTW Edition.

Your list doesnt go back that far


----------



## Yukikaze (Feb 7, 2009)

ATI Side: Radeon 7000, Radeon 9250, Radeon 9600XT, Radeon 9800Pro, Radeon X1800XL 512Mb, Radeon HD2600XT GDDR4, Radeon HD3650 DDR2 AGP, Radeon HD3850, Radeon HD4870X2

nVidia Side: GeForce 440MX, GeForce 420, FX5200, FX5500, GeForce 6600, GeForce 7800GT, GeForce 8800GTS (G80) 640Mb, 2 x GeForce 8800GT 512Mb, GeForce 9600GT, PCI (Not PCI-E) 8500GT.

Onboards/Laptops: GeForce 8600M GT, SiS630, VIA Unichrome 3D, GeForce 7050, GeForce 7100, X3100.

And plenty of real, real, real old stuff.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 8, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> ATi Rage3D(Age of Empires days )
> NV TNT2(couldn't play CS )
> BFG 6200(sorta played CSS)
> HIS X1300(first card I was happy with since the rage)
> ...



Updated mine


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 12, 2009)

Im young but ive been in PCs for quite a while.

Trident 1mb ISA card
SIS 24bit PCI
Riva TNT 128/128zx
Voodoo 1 4mb
Voodoo 2 8mb
Voodoo 2 12mb SLI
Voodoo 3 2000
Voodoo 5 5500
Riva TNT 2 Pro
Geforce 256 DDR
Geforce 2 Ultra
Radeon 7000 AIW (Wanted the AIW functions)
Geforce 3 TI500
Geforce 4 TI4400
GeforceFX 5600ultra
GeforceFX 5700ultra
GeforceFX 5800ultra
Radeon 9800XT
Geforce 6800 (mistake purchase)
Geforce 6800GT (flashed to Ultra)
Geforce 7800GS
Geforce 7950GT
Geforce 8800GS
Geforce 8800GTS 640mb
Geforce 9800GTX+ x2


----------



## Duffman (Feb 12, 2009)

i have done voted


----------



## fatmike23 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Cards*

my babies in order, I think - smoking will do that to a gamer 

- ATI 7500 32MB and mobile 7500
- Geforce 256 32MB
- Geforce 2 64MB
- ATI 9600 Pro 64MB
- ATI 9700 Pro 128MB
- ATI 9800 Pro 256MB
- ATI X800 Pro 256MB
- ATI X850 Pro 256MB - R.I.P. buddy - condensation will hurt you no more.
- ATI X1950 Pro 512MB
- nVidia GTX 260 core 216 896MB

Never SLI'ed/Xfire'ed in my life.  I plan on doing it with my GTX260 once I am done installing my Phenom 940 followed by a fix for the DDR-1333 issue.  I've been loyal to EVGA, Sapphire, and just straight up ATI branded cards.  The earlier geforce cards were actually free from Dell.  I fried my geforce 256 due to immature overclocking, called Dell and they sent me a geforce 2 - that was the sh!t card back in the day.  

I only custom build PC's now-a-days - screw name brands.  I am somewhat confused on whether or not I had a 32MB or 64MB 9600... ahh well.  Cheers to all - nerds unite!


----------



## Gyres01 (Feb 19, 2009)

Picked up a 9600 GT Oc'd on some kind of clearance @ Best Buy for 99 bucks....  Works Awesome !


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 19, 2009)

Does not go far enough back for me to add my Rage IIC on the list!  Too bad.  Also, where is 3DFX?


----------



## spearman914 (Feb 19, 2009)

No one has a GTX 285.


----------



## Gyres01 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh yea, still got a work mx 440 64 megs in the garage....


----------



## dna1x (Feb 19, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Does not go far enough back for me to add my Rage IIC on the list!  Too bad.  Also, where is 3DFX?



  I had a pair of Diamond Monster Voodoo2 cards in sli mode w/ 8MB each. I'll never waste that much money again.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 19, 2009)

dna1x said:


> I had a pair of Diamond Monster Voodoo2 cards in sli mode w/ 8MB each. I'll never waste that much money again.



How much did they set you back ?


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2009)

long poll is looooooooooooooooooong


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 19, 2009)

ASUS EAH3870 512MB
and
Palit 4870 1GB

Forgot to tick the 3870 :S

:O I have graphics card history now... I feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 19, 2009)

hat said:


> long poll is looooooooooooooooooong



Not as long as the epic long cat....


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a very long list of cards. Many not on the list Ti4200, Ti4400 etc.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 20, 2009)

man i have owned a lot of VGA cards


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 20, 2009)

ATI Radeon X200 (IGP)
ATI Radeon X1550
NVIDIA Geforce 8500 GT
NVIDIA Geforce 8600 GT
ATI Radeon HD 3870 (Current)


----------



## qubit (Feb 20, 2009)

*hd2350*

Hey, you've missed out the awesomely powerful HD2350 64MB with Hypermemory!!  I have one of them, just because. Actually plays Unreal Tournament 1999 really well and costs more to post it than buy it. lol


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Feb 21, 2009)

Started with a Riva TNT 64 pro, then a Geforce 3 Ti 200, not in poll.
_A *Radeon 7000 PCI* to have something while building_
Then *Radeon 9700 Pro* a wonderful powerful card that ran everything i threw at it, at moderate resolutions, while i really wanted everything at 16x12
Then 
*Geforce 7800GT* which disappointed badly in Need For Speed Most Wanted so i quickly went out and bought
*X1900XT*, which corrected that completely, no problem with any game at that time @ 16x12
*HD 3870* more shadergoodness, but introduced an exaggerated HDR and broke some elements in my beloved Dark Messiah
and another *HD 3870* because it had become so cheap for crossfire
Then *HD 4870 512 MB *finally everything i had expected from 3870 but much better, i only should have waited for the 1 GB version
then a *HD 4870X2*.... finally! Everything i throw at it at 16x12. 

I don't have a 24" 19x12 monitor (yet) so my demands aren't even that high, and i enjoy my happiness.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Feb 21, 2009)

I marked most of what i had/ have
I missed my

Matrox Millenium (2 meg card I added a 2Meg daughter board for 4 Meg total)
Rage 3D
Radeon 7200
AIW 9600XT

and I forgot to check a MX4000

I did check , R 7000, R 9200SE, R 9500 Pro, R 9550 SE, 9600 Pro, 9600XT, 800 Pro, 850 Pro
1650 XT, 1800 XT, 1900 XT, 1900XTX, 1900 Crossfire, 1950 XTX, 3870 and I have a 6800GS

The 3870 was my last purchase.... bought a house so it's taking my time and money.

I think I have had 25 cards or more counting duplicates and such.


----------



## boredgunner (Feb 21, 2009)

Only one GTX 285 owner so far?

I've owned some old ATI card I can't put my finger on, some NVIDIA card I can't put my finger on, a PNY 9600GT (overclocked to 720/1836/1050), an EVGA GTX 260 CORE 216 (65nm, overclocked to 684/1476/1210), and now a 55nm EVGA GTX 260 CORE 216 (overclocked to 684/1476/1190).  I'm definitely getting NVIDIA's best GT300 offering for DX11.


----------



## qubit (Feb 22, 2009)

boredgunner said:


> Only one GTX 285 owner so far?



Yeah, I'm surprised at that too.



boredgunner said:


> I'm definitely getting NVIDIA's best GT300 offering for DX11.



I'm thinking of doing that too. I've noticed that games seem to work that little bit more smoothly on them at the moment - and it's not just about raw frame rates either. Reviews at [H]ardOCP seem to confirm this.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 22, 2009)

qubit said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised at that too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of doing that too. I've noticed that games seem to work that little bit more smoothly on them at the moment - and it's not just about raw frame rates either. Reviews at [H]ardOCP seem to confirm this.



Somebody is probably going to flame you for that. But I agree with you though. I have played with all the recent offerings on the high end from both companies and came to the same conclusion. Its really strange and I lack the engineering knowledge to explain exactly why TBH. But yes ATi cards frequently crash on my systems for some reason but its only while gaming with the 4-series cards. 3-series ATi would crash on me but not nearly as often. These results were without OC and a low ambient temp. And yes I always run Rivatuner and turn up the fan higher than needed aswell.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 22, 2009)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Somebody is probably going to flame you for that. But I agree with you though. I have played with all the recent offerings on the high end from both companies and came to the same conclusion. Its really strange and I lack the engineering knowledge to explain exactly why TBH. But yes ATi cards frequently crash on my systems for some reason but its only while gaming with the 4-series cards. 3-series ATi would crash on me but not nearly as often. These results were without OC and a low ambient temp. And yes I always run Rivatuner and turn up the fan higher than needed aswell.



I have the exact opposite problems as you  Nvidia cards always crash and have driver problems while all my ATi rigs are solid. I had a EVGA 7600GS/GT(can't remember) that always got that "driver has stopped responding" crap when Vista was still new, HD 3850 worked fine. EVGA GTX 280 always crashed in Left 4 Dead and Mass Effect, HD 4830 worked fine. Maybe it's because I always pick AMD chipsets when I use nvidia and the drivers conflict.. I'm gonna give nvidia one more chance if I can find a good deal on a GT300 card, otherwise I usually go ATi because I've had nothing but good experiences from them  I understand some people just don't like one or the other because of personal experience and I respect that, as long as they respect my personal experiences and opinions too.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I have the exact opposite problems as you  Nvidia cards always crash and have driver problems while all my ATi rigs are solid. I had a EVGA 7600GS/GT(can't remember) that always got that "driver has stopped responding" crap when Vista was still new, HD 3850 worked fine. EVGA GTX 280 always crashed in Left 4 Dead and Mass Effect, HD 4830 worked fine. Maybe it's because I always pick AMD chipsets when I use nvidia and the drivers conflict.. I'm gonna give nvidia one more chance if I can find a good deal on a GT300 card, otherwise I usually go ATi because I've had nothing but good experiences from them  I understand some people just don't like one or the other because of personal experience and I respect that, as long as they respect my personal experiences and opinions too.



I always go Intel chipsets or Nvidia chipsets so maybe thats the approach.... they cripple each other's performance with intentional tweaks or lack thereof in the chipset drivers. I never really thought about that.


----------



## crazy pyro (Feb 22, 2009)

I've only ever been an ATI man except for the crappy intel graphics on my netbook and my old old laptop, I've always had loads of problems with the intel ones and the ATI ones while performing like crap have had none (except for my old laptop's x1250), desktop is the exception of course (performs well and works).


----------



## Artas1984 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would like to "sum the poll up"!

*So far the poll shows that everyone starts with the bigest shit ever - FX 5200, then one realizes it and changes to Radeon 9600/9800 and does not look at FX cards at all LOL!

Also the poll shows how awesome 6600GT and 7600GT were and how they replaced previous gen hi-end cards being faster and cheaper..

From 2006 obvioulsy the best card was X1950 PRO - cheaper then 7950GT and even better!!

It also shows that many had HD3850, HD3870 and 8800GT, 8800GTS and changed those to HD4850 and HD4850 - currently fastest card on the market in their price range.*


----------



## fenurch (Feb 22, 2009)

Had ATi Xpress 200 (integrated ) and a Nvidia 3 or 4 (can't remember), as well as 7300GT. I'm relatively young ;x


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 23, 2009)

ATZ said:


> Had ATi Xpress 200 (integrated ) and a Nvidia 3 or 4 (can't remember), as well as 7300GT. I'm relatively young ;x



How young?

Alot of us here are in our 20's and there is a High School clubhouse for members of that age group to relate. I started building computers when I was 13. Are you younger and still build computers? 

I am 24 so don't feel like a kid or anything.

Ireland is on the way up financially so you have a bright future ahead of you. 

We had one kid building computers that was 9. Its insane! It really proves that anyone can do it if they put their mind to it. Thats part of what the communities are about.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 23, 2009)

3dfx Banshee LOL ... and Diamond Stealth i think S3 something? on my pentium 100Mhz with 16MB ram to play TUROK: The Dinosaur Hunter... dont even remember.  Didn't play well whatever it was.


----------



## Fleck (Feb 25, 2009)

I also had a Riva TNT2.  It was beast on Quake 3.

Before that I had a Voodoo3.  Before that I had crap, some over-priced Diamond card that couldn't even Quake @ 640x480.


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 25, 2009)

9200se
9600pro
9800pro
6600gt agp
6600gt pci-e
7900gt
7950 gx2
8800gtx, sli
4870 x2
gtx 295


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the contributions guys!


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 17, 2009)

My poor 3dfx Voodoo3 and Voodoo5 cards won't be represented.


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2009)

My first proper card was probably a Voodoo 2. I had a TNT 2 for a looooong time.


----------



## inf3rno (Mar 17, 2009)

So many cards are missing but from the stats 4850 seems to be leading so far.


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 17, 2009)

Personally, i had these cards in my possesion: 

1. Cirrus Logic 5434 SVGA with 1MB RAM on my 80486DX/4...
2. Diamond Stealth 3D 2000 - 2MB ( S3 Virge )
3. Diamond Viper 4MB ( Riva128 )
4. Voodoo 2 8MB ( used in pair with the viper )
5. Geforce Ti4200 64MB
6. Geforce 6800LE 128MB ( last AGP card i had )
7. Geforce 6600GT 256MB PCI-e
8. Geforce 7900GTX 512MB
9. Geforce 8800GTX 768MB
10. Geforce GTX285 1024MB


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 17, 2009)

It would have been interesting to have an "ATI Other" or "Nvidia Other" and possibly "all Matrox" and "all 3dfx/Voodoo" to get a more complete picture.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 17, 2009)

cannot recall what the first 486 had  

then came voodoo 3d fx or sumthn, also recall Matrox Mystique G200 from some setup after that Riva Tnt2 M64 , Then GeForce 4600 Ti , theeeen GF 6600 GT , then 2600 XT , X 1950 pro and now 8800 GTS


GF 4600 Ti Gainward GoldenSample was my favorite card ever


----------



## MightyG80 (Mar 17, 2009)

Saakki said:


> cannot recall what the first 486 had



I wouldnt neither, but i happen to still have the technical sheet of the 486 from the store where i had bought it  found it some years ago hidden inside the closet with some other old papers and stuff and kept it as a relic


----------



## Fleck (Mar 17, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> Personally, i had these cards in my possesion:
> 
> 1. Cirrus Logic 5434 SVGA with 1MB RAM on my 80486DX/4...
> 2. Diamond Stealth 3D 2000 - 2MB ( S3 Virge )
> ...



LOL that Stealth 3D was the one I had too!  I got it for Quake and it was a giant turd.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wheres the X1300 XGE, lol http://www.visiontek.com/products/cards/images/x1300_AGP_XGE.jpg


----------



## Saakki (Mar 18, 2009)

MightyG80 said:


> I wouldnt neither, but i happen to still have the technical sheet of the 486 from the store where i had bought it  found it some years ago hidden inside the closet with some other old papers and stuff and kept it as a relic



"Ancient papyrus found"


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2009)

Let's see ~ started building gaming computers in 2004:

ATI9600 XT (wanted 9800 XT)
X800 AIW
X1800 XT
X1900 XT Slave
X1900 XT Master (first Crossfire set-up)
HD 2900 XT
3870 (then another - Crossfire)
4870 (then another - Crossfire)

Nvidia
6800 Ultra
7600 GS
7800 GTX (then another for first SLI set-up)
GTX 295 (Simply Freaken Awesome)


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jeffredo said:


> It would have been interesting to have an "ATI Other" or "Nvidia Other" and possibly "all Matrox" and "all 3dfx/Voodoo" to get a more complete picture.



I put that in the next poll.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 19, 2009)

My Vid cards
Hercules 3D Prophet 2 GTS Pro
ATI  All In Wonder Radeon 9700 Pro
ATI  All In Wonder Radeon 9800 Pro (Accidental Death of 9700)
Sapphire Radeon x1950 Pro 512.



SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> ATI Radeon X200 (IGP)
> ATI Radeon X1550
> NVIDIA Geforce 8500 GT
> NVIDIA Geforce 8600 GT
> ATI Radeon HD 3870 (Current)



Heh

Nice AVA

"Model X, MEGAMERGE!"

here is something you may remember

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVUv8DxIVEQ&feature=channel_page


----------



## haffey (Mar 19, 2009)

What a crazy thread.  

I only got into computers fairly recently, so here's my list:

Geforce 6800 (good times unlocking pipelines on this card)
Geforce 7600GS
Geforce 8600GTS

Currently: Radeon HD 4870 1GB


----------



## somestranger26 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine:
FX5200
8800GTS (G80 / 320MB)
Edit: HD3450 (used this with the 4850 for third monitor before I got the new motherboard)
HD4850

Go ATI  I had nothing but issues with drivers for the 8800GTS and really despise their rebranding scheme.


----------



## DrTorchwood (Mar 28, 2009)

Obviously only clicked on those I have owned & used for my own personal use...

But have to say that I could have ticked every box a could of times if it was how many of these have you installed in PCs.

I have built so many over the years & that list of cards is just scraping the surface...

I see none of the good old boys or is it I am just an old geezer in a forum full of 'younger people'?


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 29, 2009)

Have had:

FX 5200
6600 gt
7900 GTX
Now: GTX 280


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 29, 2009)

saving up for GTX 260 X2

current cards: GeForce 9600 GT X2

old card: GeForce 7600 GT


----------



## Easo (Jun 10, 2009)

9550 (oh damn piece of crap, which didnt OC even 15 mhz without artefacts, but served me actually well)
6200 (go die in driving games, 64-bit sucks, good in shooters, kinda...)
4850 = pwnage!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2009)

i uhh, had a lot of those.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i uhh, had a lot of those.



so did I.....


----------



## Kovoet (Jun 10, 2009)

Can add ATI4870x2 and a GTX280 to mine


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 10, 2009)

maybe i missed it but i cant find ATI 4890 in there?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2009)

My first card was a Voodoo and I forgot to click the GeForce FX 5200 Ultra I had. There are a few I had that are missing from the list. I never realized until now how much money I spent on these things. Maybe I should go console.........naaaaaaa.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 10, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> maybe i missed it but i cant find ATI 4890 in there?



This thread was written pretty far in advance of the HD480's release.


----------



## Duncan1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Two or three 2/4MB VGAs (dont remember names)
S3 Trio 3D/2X
VooDoo 3 3000 PCI (so hot!)
Geforce 2 mx200
Geforce 2 mx400 32MB
Geforce 2 mx400 64MB
Geforce 4 mx440
Geforce 4 Ti4800se (GREAT card for its days)
Geforce 7600GS AGP (died while the core was running @810Mhz [400 stock] with 125C temp)
ATi Radeon HD2600 PRO AGP (BAD driver support)
ATi Radeon HD3650 AGP
Ati Radeon HD4850 512MB


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2009)

Duncan1 said:


> Two or three 2/4MB VGAs (dont remember names)
> S3 Trio 3D/2X
> VooDoo 3 3000 PCI (so hot!)
> Geforce 2 mx200
> ...


Dude by the time the 2400 was out you should have been PCI-E. Anything AGP then would be a relic.


----------



## toyo (Aug 1, 2009)

Too bad I couldn't vote for my S3 Trio 1 full MB (expandable to 2 MB!) and the Intel i740 which almost stood up to Voodoo II (in a few hand-chosen Intel tests, and only for 18 months)


----------



## gayan (Sep 18, 2009)

Pre Historic :

Tseng Labs 1MB something on my 486
SiS 2MB something 
S3 Trio 3D/2x 8MB

Modern age 

nVidia geForce 2 MX400  64MB DDR -ST-Lab    (Dead)
nVidia geForce FX5200   128MB DDR -ASUS      (RMAed; got the 6200)
nVidia geForce 6200       128MB DDR -ASUS       (Sold)
nVidia geForce 8600GT   512MB DDR2 -Inno3D    (Sold)
nVidia geForce 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 -EVGA      (Using)
nVidia geForce 9200GE (HP Lappy)


----------



## jaredpace (Sep 18, 2009)

sweet poll, I've owned some of the most popular, nv 8800gt, ati 9800 pro, ati 1950 pro.

Can't wait to see how this progresses, and WTF with all the fx 5200 owners... lol.


----------



## gayan (Sep 18, 2009)

jaredpace said:


> sweet poll, I've owned some of the most popular, nv 8800gt, ati 9800 pro, ati 1950 pro.
> 
> Can't wait to see how this progresses, and WTF with all the fx 5200 owners... lol.




some ppl might think it was the best card around that time judging by the votes


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've only been through 4 graphics cards, I can't remember the first two though. So I vote GeForce 6600 and Radeon HD 4870.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 18, 2009)

4850 is pretty popular


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 18, 2009)

Radeon 9000

Radeon 9600 Pro

Radeon 9800 XT

Radeon X850 Pro (flashed to XT)

Radeon HD 2400 (forgot to vote on that)

Geforce FX5600 Ultra

Geforce FX 5900 Ultra

Geforce 6800GT OC

Geforce 7300LE

Geforce 8600GTS

Geforce 9600GSO


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> 4850 is pretty popular



As well it should be. Its one of the best cards I've ever seen. Some of you may balk at me but my second favorite is the X800 followed by the 8800GT. Not that the X800 would beat the 8800GT by any means. Its just the X800 was a tank. It just seemed like the last of the old school GPUs. We have gone pretty damn fancy in cooling since then.

Anyway I've always felt the 4850 was a better buy than the 4870. The minor performance increase was never justified by the price.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a 4830, got it for 65$, couldnt refuse


----------



## wiak (Sep 18, 2009)

2001 Geforce 2 MX
2003 Geforce 4 Ti4800SE 128MB (crappy card thats why i went ATi)
2004 Radeon 9800 PRO 128MB
2005 Radeon X800 XT 256MB
2006 Radeon X1800 XT 512MB
2007 Radeon HD 3870 512MB
2008 Radeon HD 4870 512MB

my timeline lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 18, 2009)

Ati 9200

Ati x1550

2x 7300 LE SLI (DEAD)

x1950pro (RMA'd for 1650)

x1650xt

8800gt (RMA'd for 9800gt)

9800gt


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 18, 2009)

voodo II 8MB
nvdia TnT 2 32 MB
intel GMA 9500
atiradeon HD 2600 256 MB
ati radeon HD 3650 512 MB


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 19, 2009)

GeForce FX5200...LOL

ATi Radeon 9800Pro 256mb (maybe my all time favorite card, it's still running great in my wife's PC)

ATi Sapphire X800 TX PE

eVGA 7900GTX

FOXCONN 8800GTX (Factory OC'ed)

ASUS EAH4870 512mb (awesome card)

HIS 4890 1GB (another great card)

I still have every one of these cards with all original packaging except for the FX5200 and the X800. Don't ask me why, I guess I just like the box art (the 9800Pro is my favorite) and it makes for a cool collection.

**+*


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 19, 2009)

I have had 3 of those cards but they all have been PCI or AGP.  No PCI-e cards yet unfortunately.

FX 5500 - PCI

8500GT - PCI

HD 3850 - AGP 4x


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 20, 2009)

I understand the lack of pre-DX9 cards, but there's no excuse for the HD4890 not to be there 

Also, there should be a Crossfire/SLI option, like "Geforce 6000 SLI" and "Radeon HD4000 Crossfire" at the end of each family.

But I'm not filling that until the HD4890s aren't there 


Also, the GMA 3000 and 4000 would be cool.


----------



## LittleLizard (Sep 20, 2009)

5200 and 5500 geforce
8600gt geforce
And one that is not there, an intel graphics 850


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 20, 2009)

ToTTenTranz said:


> I understand the lack of pre-DX9 cards, but there's no excuse for the HD4890 not to be there
> 
> Also, there should be a Crossfire/SLI option, like "Geforce 6000 SLI" and "Radeon HD4000 Crossfire" at the end of each family.
> 
> ...



This poll was created about 4 months before the release of the 4890 and has been inactive for some time with no posts made since June up until two days ago. I doubt the TC has updated it because the 4890 was so new. You'll also notice there isn't a GTX275 on the poll either..... and a CF & SLi category really has nothing to do with what this poll is about.

**+*


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Sep 20, 2009)

dieselcat18 said:


> This poll was created about 4 months before the release of the 4890 and has been inactive for some time with no posts made since June up until two days ago. I doubt the TC has updated it because the 4890 was so new. You'll also notice there isn't a GTX275 on the poll either..... and a CF & SLi category really has nothing to do with what this poll is about.
> 
> **+*



You're right, I though it was created somewhere in September.

Ok so here's my list:



- Creative Voodoo 2 8MB.
- Savage 4 32MB (unkknown brand)
- Creative Riva TnT2 M64 32MB
- Creative Geforce SDR 32MB
- Asus Geforce DDR 64MB 
- ATI Radeon 8500
- Powercolor Radeon 9700 Pro
- Geforce 6800GT
- 2*Geforce 6800GT SLI (bought the second one some months later).
- Powercolor Radeon X1900XT
- Club3D Geforce 8800GT (only for a few weeks, for testing)
- Sapphire 2*HD3870 Crossfire
- Sapphire 2*HD4890 Crossfire + HD3300 IGP (790GX).



In my laptop I've had a Geforce 7900GS 256MB and later I changed to a Quadro FX2500 512MB, My Eeepc has a GMA950 (like all the others..).



That's it. It's a pretty long list


----------



## GUnZA (Sep 21, 2009)

X1650 PRO
HD2600XT
HD3850
HD3870
HD4870
HD4870x2
HD4890


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to have to make a new thread soon when the next gen comes out.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I'm going to have to make a new thread soon when the next gen comes out.



Looking forward to it...You did a great job with this one....

**+*


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think I'll wait and see when GT300 might be released before I update.


----------



## inf3rno (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes lot of ppl waiting for GT300 and have delayed the purchase of 5870 or 5850.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

Where's the 'select all' button?


----------



## theorw (Oct 20, 2009)

Its very interesting to see that 4850-4870 and 3870 all have 84 votes.
I think this says alot about where people want to put their money on...
AMD has done a great job even if they cant grasp the PERFORMANCE CROWN...
They ve managed to understand that BEASTLLY performance @600euros (1900xtx that ruled in its day)wont sell u products and instead they turned in the ABSOLUTE VALUE FOR MONEY products that especially in 4xxx series proved magnificent!
GO ATI!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 20, 2009)

ATI
9200
x300
x1950 xtx
4850
4870

NVIDIA
tnt2 32
geforce 64 mx 400
geforce 128 mx440
5200 fx
6100
7300 ls
7600 gt
8600 gt
8800 gt


----------



## JCP21 (Oct 20, 2009)

I currently have 8800gts512 seems to be going well


----------



## wiak (Oct 20, 2009)

missing HD 5870, HD 5850, HD 5770 and HD 5750


----------



## ace80 (Oct 20, 2009)

Voodoo 2
Voodoo 3 3000

9800 pro
x600 pro
x800 gto2 (bios flashed to x850 xt pe) 
2x x1800gto (both unlocked to 16pp)(1 of them exceeds xt speeds) - still using
2x 3870 (1 dead, the other dying)

Hopefully in a week or 2 a 5850 or 5870


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 20, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Voodoo 2
> Voodoo 3 3000
> 
> 9800 pro
> ...



YES! Where are the Voodoos? I still have mine.


----------



## Nick89 (Oct 20, 2009)

wiak said:


> missing HD 5870, HD 5850, HD 5770 and HD 5750





Nick89 said:


> I think I'll wait and see when GT300 might be released before I update.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 20, 2009)

Crap, forgot to vote for HD4850 and HD4870 
Too bad there aren't pre-GeForce 6 series. I've had GF2 MX, GF2 Pro, GF4 Ti4200...


----------



## Cr@zed^ (Oct 21, 2009)

Rage 128
Rage Fury Maxx
Radeon 7500 (for my 2nd PC)
Geforce 2 Ti 500 (Gainward Jumbo Power Pack)
Geforce 3 Ti 550 128 (Gainward Jumbo Power Pack GS and some others - XFX, Asus, Chaintech)
Radeon 8500 (for my 2nd PC)
Geforce 4 Ti4400 (Gainward GS and some others - XFX MSI and Abit)
Geforce FX 5900 Ultra (Gainward GS) - one of the most beautyfull Video Card I ever had
Geforce 6800GT (1st Gainward GS-GLH, then Sparkle)
Geforce 7900GT @ SLI (XFX Black ViVo 790M)
HD3850 (Sapphire) for my 2nd PC
Geforce 8800GTS 640 @ SLI (PoV) 
Geforce GTX260 (Asus TOP)
HD4870 @ Crossfire (Palit and Sapphire)


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Oct 21, 2009)

Radeon 9200
GeForce FX 5500 
Radeon 9550
Radeon X700 Pro 
Geforce 8600GT
Geforce 8800GT
Geforce GTX 285 - Now


----------



## T3kl0rd (Oct 24, 2009)

Cr@zed^ said:


> Rage 128
> Rage Fury Maxx
> Radeon 7500 (for my 2nd PC)
> Geforce 2 Ti 500 (Gainward Jumbo Power Pack)
> ...



This post could have been called "A Brief History of Video Cards".  This seems to span almost the entire history of PC GPU's, that's awesome.  My favorite being the HD 4870 in CF, an excellent choice and value IMO.  Can't wait for the prices on the HD 5870 to go down!


----------



## Cr@zed^ (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks 

My favorite atm is my 4870 CF Setup too.  Especialy when I think and compare to my first SLI Setup... both XFX Cards were 7 times togehther in RMA and at last I became 2 stock 7900GT back.


----------



## Bo_Fox (Oct 25, 2009)

Intel 8MB Graphics (able to play Quake 2 @ 1280x1024)  used 1998
Voodoo 3 3000 16MB  used 1999
Voodoo 3 3500 TV 16MB  used 1999-2002
Voodoo 5 5500 64MB  used 2000-2004  (finally had to let it go after WinME was obsolete)
Rage 128 Pro (most likely 32MB, but buggy like hell)  used 1999
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB+vmod custom cooler  used 2004-2005
Radeon X800XT 256MB AIW  used 2005-2006
Radeon X1900XTX 512MB + IceQ3  used 2006-2007
Radeon HD 3850 512MB IceQ4 Turbo  used 2007
Radeon HD 4850 1GB IceQ4 Turbo  used 2008
Radeon HD 4870 1GB Neo Vortexx (*now*)  since 2008
Nvidia Riva TNT 16MB (first for a 2nd PC)  used 1999-2000
Geforce 4 Ti4200 128MB  used 2002-2005
Geforce 6800 Ultra AGP 256MB  used 2005
Geforce 6800 Ultra PCI-E 256MB 4-heatpipe tower heatsink used 2005-2006 
Geforce 7900 GT 256MB used 2006
Geforce 7900 GTX 512MB (Zalman flower CPU heatsink) used 2006-2007
Geforce 7900 GTX 512MB (SLI, Sytrin KuFormula heatsink) used 2006-2007
Geforce 8800 GTX 768MB used 2007-2008
Geforce 8800 Ultra 768MB Stereo3D!! (*now *custom Xtreme 8800 heatsink) since 2008

Sony GDM-FW900 up to 2560x1600 resolution @ 68Hz!
Dell 2405FPW PIP/PBP with no HDCP restriction and 1080i output from component!

Ahh, there goes 10+ years of mad enthusiasm!


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, the HD4850 is the most popular card of all time!


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 9, 2009)

no Mobility cards? just askin no need to go crazy anyone


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 9, 2009)

The 4850 and the 4870 are the most popular because at the time they offered an amazing price per performance ratio, and still do today, and that is 1 year later.  Even the new 5770 is below that of these cards (the 4870 at least).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 9, 2009)

I guess a complete history would include my Apple IIe (original Wolfenstein ftw) but I will start in 1995:

A PowerPC 601 CPU + 2MB VRAM (PowerMac 8100/110; it played Quake 1 just fine at 640x480)
2MB Ati Rage Pro (G3 Mac onboard; Unreal 1 baby!)
Voodoo 2 PCI Mac edition (OMG Quake 2 multitexturing!)
Geforce 256 AGP (DOUBLE data rate vram!!1! CS betas ate my life)
Geforce 4 MX AGP (don't ask)
Radeon 9800 Pro AGP (Yum. BF1942 forever)
Geforce 6600 AGP (very disappointing perf; returned to Newegg for the next (kick ass) card)
Radeon x850 XT AIW AGP (This card + Half Life 2 how I love you)
Radeon x1950 XT (first PCI-e card in Core 2 release build)
Radeon 2900 Pro 1GB (my first 1GB card and was the most I ever spent on a gpu-$320)
Radeon 4850 512 
Radeon 4850 512 Crossfire (first crossfire experience; positive but need more vram)
Radeon 4870 1GB 
GTX 260 216


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2009)

gvblake22 said:


> Wow, the HD4850 is the most popular card of all time!



they've taken over from the 8800GT as the best bang for the buck of that era


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 10, 2009)

I really need to update the poll, but it takes hours.

MODS is there anyway to reset or modify the poll?


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Radeon x850 XT AIW AGP (This card + Half Life 2 how I love you)



x850XT AIW? I didn't knew they existed! ^^


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 10, 2009)

I definitely dig this poll! Two Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Dec 10, 2009)

Nvidia TNT 32mb
Geforce mx 440
Radeon 9600 (vanilla)
Geforce 6800 (vanilla(never worked))
X800 Pro
X1800 XT
HD 3870
HD4890


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it me or does ATI have more votes, if so (HELL YEAH), but heres my list of vid cards.

-AIW Radeon 7500 64MB - (it was dcent for games back in the day but its tv tuner was the best feature)
-FX5200 128MB - (probably the worst video card I have ever purchased, awful)
-X800PRO 256MB - (damn I luved this card back in the day, it was awesome, great card)
-8800GTS 320MB - (this card was also awesome, kickarse performance, just lacked ram)
-HD4850 512MB - (one of my fav cards of all time, i mean the card design was so small and thin but it packed so much punch, luved it)
-HD4870 1024MB - (as I said above, this is the first vid card that I could play crysis with full detail with, it did lag sometimes but it was a great card)
-8400GS 256MB - (this video card sucked at games but it wasnt ment for that, i bought it for basic stuff, like a htpc setup pretty much, it done the job)
-GTS250 512MB - (this card is pretty much a 9800GTX+ but more energy efficient, it performed great, just like the HD4850, great purchase) 
-HD4350 512MB - (like I said about the 8400gs, it would think it would play games, but I was surprised, it plays CS Source and half life 2 at full setting, no AA or AF)
-HD5870 1024MB - (everyone knows about this card so I dont need to say it, nearly everyone wants one and i dont blame em, awesome product, good job ATI) 

-and last of all my beast - HD5970 2048MB (can you smell the luv lol)

And last of all, the HD5970, I havent recieved it yet, but I'll let you know how it rapes every other card, I mean performs lol

later!


----------



## kohan69 (Dec 14, 2009)

First batch of Connect3D X800GTO PCIE from Monarch at the end of 2005 for under $180AR, flashed to XTPE bios and 4 extra pipes

...ah that was _already 4 years ago._


----------



## liviuttn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ati Powercolor 7500 64mb Ram Agp4
Ati 9000 Pro 64 Mb Ram Agp4
Ati His X1600 Pro 256 Ram Agp8
Ati Saphire X1650 Pro 256 Ram Agp8
Ati Gigabyte X1950 Pro 256 Ram Pciex16
Ati His Hd 3870 512 Ram
Ati Saphire Hd  4850 512 Ram
Ati Gigabyte Hd 5770 1gb Ram Now


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 27, 2009)

hmmm, it covers all the cards I've had. Radeon 9200->Radeon 9600 XT->Radeon x600 Pro (clicked XT in the poll by accident)->Geforce 7950 GT (x2)->GTX 260->Geforce 9800 GT->GTX 260 (216). I didn't notice the GTX 260 216 entry and should have clicked it too. but yeah that's pretty much my whole history of video card ownership.


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 27, 2009)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Radeon x850 XT AIW AGP (This card + Half Life 2 how I love you)


 I remember drooling over x800 and x850 cards and cringing at the $600 dollar price tags I often found attached to them. Do you still have the card?


----------



## v12dock (Dec 27, 2009)

Now I wish I still had my x800gto and x850xt....


----------



## Polarman (Dec 27, 2009)

ATI AIW 7500 --> ATI AIW 9700Pro --> ATI AIW X800XT --> ATI 1950Pro --> ATI 4870 --> ATI 4890.

Did not see 4890 in the list.


----------



## drteming (Dec 27, 2009)

Going back...  1st graphics card was 3dfx Voodoo Banshee -> Nvidia MX4000 PCI -> Nvidia 6600 (AGP), 6600GT -> Nvidia 7900GTO, Nvidia 7950GT, Nvidia 7800GS (AGP), ATI 1950GT (concurrent) -> Nvidia 8800GTS G92.

Haven't upgraded in a while.  Waiting for 2Gb version of 5850.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2009)

GF 400MX ?\420\440  and there was a MX version too.  no 3DFX cards maybe going to fair trigent and Matrox ?. Had a fw of those back in the day with upgradable memory.


----------



## cbupdd (Dec 27, 2009)

S3 DX Pci 2Mb >> S3 Trio Agp 8Mb >> Ati Rage Fury Pro! >> Nvidia FX5500 >> HD3850 >> HD4870 >> HD4770 >> ¿¿5850??


----------



## dieselcat18 (Dec 27, 2009)

theubersmurf said:


> I remember drooling over x800 and x850 cards and cringing at the $600 dollar price tags I often found attached to them. Do you still have the card?





v12dock said:


> Now I wish I still had my x800gto and x850xt....



I still have a Sapphire X800 Xt PE that I paid something like 400+ dollars for way back when, and  have a ATi 9800Pro 256mb card running in my wife's PC that I have been thinking of switching to that X800. It's running on a 939 socket Gigabyte MB, which I still really like and want to keep. By adding the X800 and up grading to a AMD 4800+ with a CM Hyper N520 and a nice Corsair 400W PSU, that should keep that going nice for some time to come....

**+*


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 27, 2009)

dieselcat18 said:


> I still have a Sapphire X800 Xt PE that I paid something like 400+ dollars for way back when, and  have a ATi 9800Pro 256mb card running in my wife's PC that I have been thinking of switching to that X800. It's running on a 939 socket Gigabyte MB, which I still really like and want to keep. By adding the X800 and up grading to a AMD 4800+ with a CM Hyper N520 and a nice Corsair 400W PSU, that should keep that going nice for some time to come....
> 
> **+*


Nice, I always sell my old stuff when I bring in the new, so I don't have any "vintage" stuff hanging around. I'm glad some people keep ahold on some of their older equipment.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 13, 2010)

Did anyone else here get their TNT2 Ultra for half off from the infamous e-tailer who almost ended up taking it back after having to sell thousands of TNT2 Ultras for $99 instead of $200?  I can't even remember what e-tailer that was, but I remember how happy I was that I lucked out and got a dirt cheap TNT2 Ultra, especially since it was my first ever serious gaming graphics card.


----------



## Melcar (Feb 13, 2010)

ATI Rage Pro 2
Geforce FX5200LE
Radeon 9600SE
Radeon 9600PRO
Radeon 9800PRO
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 6800
Radeon X800GTO
Radeon X800GTO2 -> X850XTPE
Geforce 7900GS
Radeon X1950XT
Radeon HD2900PRO -> HD2900XT
Radeon HD3850
Radeon HD4850

Still got some of those on spare rigs.


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 13, 2010)

9200se
9600pro
6600gt agp MSI 16 cd's inside
6600gt pci-e
7900gt
7950gx2
8800gtx (single & sli)
4870x2
gtx295


----------



## Joe Public (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots which I've owned still missing there, and I had to put my GTS250 512 down as 9800GTX+, which works as they're practically the same.   

Discounting any 2D only cards before it, my first real 3D card was a Hercules Stingray (or *Stink*ray as I liked to call it, horrid driver support), one of the first 3Dfx Voodoo cards.  Other than that lots of nVidia and ATI cards.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Feb 17, 2010)

well i have one of the rare cards too, a PCI Voodoo 5 64mb with dvi  and still working.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had so many I forget.

PCI
Cirrus logic GL5446 2MB - Gave to a friend
S3 VIRGE DX 375 4MB - Still got two of these and both still work
S3 Savage 4 8MB - Still got but doesn't work properly (unstable)
VOODOO 2 12MB - Still got and still works
Geforce 2 MX 32MB - got off someone on here for my old Pentium PC/a backup if my PCI-E cards die.

AGP
RIVA TNT 2 M64 16MB - Still got and still works
GEFORCE 2 MX 32MB - Gave to a friend
GEFORCE 4 MX 440 64MB - Great card still got two working examples of these laying about. Very overclockable.
GEFORCE FX 5200 128MB - Awful card, MX440 Was way better
GEFORCE FX 5600 256MB - Fan failure killed this one. Got a few years out of it though.
RADEON 9600 256MB - Core o/c'd very nicely. Sold on ebay
Sapphire RADEON X800GT 256MB - Killed this one by trying to unlock unlockable pipelines  Was a good o/c'er before I killed it.
Powercolor RADEON X1650 Pro 256MB - Never worked properly and wouldn't overclock
Sapphire RADEON X1950 GT 256MB - Overclocked very nicely with the help of an accelero x2  Sold on ebay for £40 last year.

PCI-E
Sapphire RADEON HD3850 512MB - Good overclocker again from sapphire. I don't know why I didn't get a sapphire again - did 800MHz core and 1000MHz memory with the help of a zalman cooler. Now in my brothers PC.
Xpertvision RADEON HD4850 512MB - Worked for 6 months before becoming unstable. Exchanged for the Palit version which I then sold on ebay.
Inno3d RADEON HD4870 512MB - This looked good on paper: Accelero twin turbo cooler, factory overclocked. Ran too hot and unstable so had to be returned for refund (was the last one they had)
Palit HD4850 Sonic 512MB - Worked for 6 months before becoming unstable. Some sort of loose connection on the PCB meant the card would only work in a specific position inside the case. I've not had much luck with ATI recently.
Palit NVIDIA 8800GS 384MB - Temporary replacement for the sonic while I decide what to get. May wait for fermi and see how prices alter.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2010)

rodneyhchef said:


> I've had so many I forget.
> 
> PCI
> Cirrus logic GL5446 2MB - Gave to a friend
> ...




your PCi-e collection seems to Hate you


----------



## Steevo (Feb 17, 2010)

Where is the option for the 5870? Mine will be here tomorrow.

I had many others but they don't count as they were in work machines, or I don't remember the models.


I had a Cirrus Logic card too, it was awsome at the time, moving to 32 bit color on 1024X768 Then i bought a 1280X1024 monitor and found it would only do 16bit at native resolution. I was so pissed.


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> Where is the option for the 5870? Mine will be here tomorrow.



this is reserved for legendary cards, 5XXX has no history to them yet


----------



## rodneyhchef (Feb 17, 2010)

Steevo said:


> I had a Cirrus Logic card too, it was awsome at the time, moving to 32 bit color on 1024X768 Then i bought a 1280X1024 monitor and found it would only do 16bit at native resolution. I was so pissed.



It was the first video card I ever bought, for about £20 back in 1997. Even then it was old hat but it did the job before 3d cards were the norm. 



Bo$$ said:


> your PCi-e collection seems to Hate you



 I was one of the last people to move over to PCI-E (Jan '08 or thereabouts) this is how it repays me!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 9, 2010)

I miss alot of older cards... Mine:
Ati Rage II+ (Parents' PC)
Diamond Viper 330 (In my first 486DX)
Geforce MX400 (iirc), best card ever. (Quickly replaced the Viper)
Geforce FX5900 XT (Where only at Club3D "XT" meant "Extra Terrible", worst card ever)
Ati x800 Pro (Relative cost was still an arm and a leg at the time)
Ati HD3450 (Soon found out it couldn't play games properly, was mainly a HTPC card)
Ati HD3870 (Roxxored Boxxors, clocked like a pro)
Ati HD4850 (still have it as a spare, good card, clocked like a pro)
Ati HD5850 (need I say anything?)


----------



## nt300 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice thread. I remember the good old days with 9700Pro and 9800Pro


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 10, 2010)

Gah, I feel so dirty clicking on the FX 5500 box.....

What a fool I was! I'm so ashamed! Don't look at me!


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 10, 2010)

A list of all video cards I've ever had (That I can remember - I had stuff really back in the 90s I can no longer remember the names of...). I still have quite a few of those:

Others:
Vulcan 2

nVidia:
GeForce 2 (AGP)
GeForce MX440 (AGP)
GeForce 6600
GeForce 7800GT 256MB GDDR3
8400GS 256MB DDR2
8400GS (PCI) 512MB DDR2
8500GT (PCI) 512MB DDR2
8600M GT 256MB GDDR3
8600GT 256MB GDDR3
9600GT 512MB GDDR3
2 x 8800GT 512MB GDDR3 SLI
2 x GTX285 1024MB GDDR3 SLI (Current).

ATI:
Radeon 9200 (AGP)
Radeon 9600 (AGP)
Radeon 9800Pro (AGP)
Radeon HD2400Pro (AGP) 256MB DDR2
Radeon HD4350 (Modded to PCIe X1) 512MB DDR2
Radeon HD3650 (AGP) 512MB DDR2
Radeon HD2600XT 256MB GDDR3
Radeon HD2600XT 256MB GDDR4
Radeon X1800XL 512MB GDDR3
Radeon X1900XT 512MB GDDR3
Radeon HD3580 256MB GDDR3
Radeon HD3850 (AGP) 512MB GDDR3
Radeon HD4870X2 2GB GDDR5


----------



## HammerON (Mar 10, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> A list of all video cards I've ever had (That I can remember - I had stuff really back in the 90s I can no longer remember the names of...). I still have quite a few of those:
> 
> Others:
> Vulcan 2
> ...



That is a nice list


----------



## Super XP (Mar 11, 2010)

This must have taken you along time. Good thread anyway.


----------



## Blacklash (Mar 12, 2010)

Complete list for the ATi side;

Rage 128 Pro 
9700 Pro 
9800 Pro 
X800 Pro (returned it) 
X800 XL 
AIW X1800 XL
X1900 XT Crossfire
X1950 Pro Crossfire
HD 3850 Crossfire 
HD 4850 1Gb Crossfire 
HD 4870 X2 (returned that) 
HD 4890 (tried Crossfire with it and returned the second card) 
Current card is an HD 5870.

On the nVidia side I've owned; 

GeForce 3 Ti 500 
GeForce 4 Ti 4600 
FX 5700 Ultra 
6800 GT 
7800 GT SLi 
7950 GX2 (sold that) 
8800 GTX (one of the most impressive cards I've owned and for the longest stretch) 
8800 GT 
Mixed GTX 260 Core 216 Tri-SLi (I put two Core 216 cards with the GTX 260 192SP card I bought at release) 

I still have an old Voodoo 2 Card.

If you're wondering why I sometimes have cards close in power around the same time, I've owned up to three computers. I currently have two.


----------



## fcc (Mar 14, 2010)

My first display controller was a Hercules Graphics Card in a Franklin Ace 1000.

I don't recall everything that came after that, but here's what I remember:

Grayscale VGA board, c. 1990
Something with a Tseng chipset
Diamond Speedstar 24x (Western Digital WD90C31)
Diamond Stealth 64 DRAM (S3-864/Trio64)
Diamond Stealth 3D 2000 (S3-ViRGE)
Canopus Pure3D II  (Voodoo2)
3dfx Voodoo2 (2x in SLI)
3dfx Voodoo3 2000  (PCI)
3Dlabs Oxygen VX1 AGP (GLINT R3)
3Dlabs Permedia 2V  (PCI)
ATi budget board, probably an Xpert 128  (PCI)
Matrox G400 MAX  (AGP)
3dfx Voodoo4 4500  (AGP)
Radeon 9800 Pro 128  (AGP)
Radeon X800 GTO  (AGP)
Radeon X800 GT  (AGP)
Radeon HD 3870  (PCI-E)
Radeon HD 4830  (PCI-E)
Radeon HD 4770  (PCI-E)

As a side note:  In November 1997, Tom Pabst of Tom's Hardware wrote:


> 3Dfx is one of the few other computer hardware companies next to Intel, that doesn't have to worry about its future.


----------



## KingPing (Mar 14, 2010)

3dfx voodoo 2  
Nvidia FX5500               
Nvidia 7600GT                     
Nvidia 8800GTS (320)      
ATI 4870                      
ATI 5770


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 26, 2010)

The Radeon 9800 Pro and Radeon X850 XT should be in some kind of 'Graphics Card Hall of Fame'.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone remember Saphires special X850xt PE that had liquid metal cooling? I think it was called the blizzard or something.

I think this was it: http://labs.pcw.co.uk/photos/uncategorized/y0560sp_blizzard.JPG


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 18, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Anyone remember Saphires special X850xt PE that had liquid metal cooling? I think it was called the blizzard or something.
> 
> I think this was it: http://labs.pcw.co.uk/photos/uncategorized/y0560sp_blizzard.JPG



thats pretty crazy


When I get time again I will make a new poll.


----------



## dieselcat18 (Jun 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Radeon 9800 Pro and Radeon X850 XT should be in some kind of 'Graphics Card Hall of Fame'.



I have a Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb card (purchased new) still running great, now in my wife's PC and a Sapphire X800 XT PE (also bought new) nicely wrapped & boxed in the closet. Each one was a terrific card in it's day and can still run a game or two.

I must say that 9800 Pro is to-date my favorite card of all time .....

**+*


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 19, 2010)

where is the voodoo cards? i mean it says graphic card history. might as well mention them all


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2010)

I still have 2 Geforce2 MX's lying around in a box somewhere but i think 1 of them might be dead last i checked....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 19, 2010)

im actually running a fx5200 atm while i wait for the new laptop


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2010)

I got a few 95-00 era Matrox cards too lol.

Matrox Millenium G200, what i think is a G400 & some other random PCI matrox

my dad use to nickem from work back when he worked in the Barclays Bank data center in london


----------



## Frick (Jun 19, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> where is the voodoo cards? i mean it says graphic card history. might as well mention them all



Ohhh, lots of options in that one. Mid 90s were crazy.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's my HUGE list  :

nVidia TNT2 M64
Powercolor ATI Radeon 9200 SE
XFX nVidia GeForce 6200 AGP
Powercolor ATI Radeon x1650 Pro AGP (in use)

My God, it's at times like this that I realize I'm a mid-range addict.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Here's my HUGE list  :
> 
> nVidia TNT2 M64
> Powercolor ATI Radeon 9200 SE
> ...



not at all - it just means your totally skint or that midrange hardware reflects what you need your machine to do.


----------



## Crazykenny (Jun 20, 2010)

1. ATI Radeon 9200M 64MB
2. Intel GMA4500 128mb
3. Nvidia Gainward GS-7950GT 512MB
4. Nvidia MSI 8800GTS 320MB
5. ATI Sapphire HD4870 2GB
6. ATI Sapphire HD5870 2GB in Crossfire
7. ATI ASUS HD5870-V2 1GB
8. ATI ASUS HD5870-V2 1GB in Crossfire (in use)


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess it's A that ends up defining me.
I seem to always end up with mid-range not because of what the PC has to do, but from what I have available to spend.
As I don't have very powerful hardware I never get big ambitions with games. I just end up playing the ol' favorites and not much of the new stuff.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> I guess it's A that ends up defining me.
> I seem to always end up with mid-range not because of what the PC has to do, but from what I have available to spend.
> As I don't have very powerful hardware I never get big ambitions with games. I just end up playing the ol' favorites and not much of the new stuff.



im different - the moment my paycheck comes in 80% of it instantly vanishes on pc hardware & i have to ration my food for the next few weeks


----------



## Frick (Jun 20, 2010)

I might as well put up my list again, in chronological order (yes, the Geforce 2 is more recent than the 4670):

Matrox Millenium, Rage 128, Rage Pro, Trident and so on and so on. I switched hardware so often I don't remember what I've had and don't. 
Voodoo 2
TNT2 M64
Radeon 9000 128MB
Radeon 9600 Pro
Radeon x800GT 
Radeon x1950 Pro
Intel Extreme 1/2
Radeon 9000 / Pro
Radeon 2600xt
Geforce 4 MX
Radeon HD4670
Geforce 2 MX
Radeon 9000 Pro
Intel Extreme Graphics 2 (see sig)
Radeon 3300 IGP (system specs)

I have a tendency to sell of my systems when I need cash for something else, then slowly rebuild them, hence the crazy "upgrade" paths (and during those periods I switch systems like crazy).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 20, 2010)

Frick said:


> I have a tendency to sell of my systems when I need cash for something else, then slowly rebuild them, hence the crazy "upgrade" paths (and during those periods I switch systems like crazy).



I usually have a friend who buys most of my hardware when i upgrade, he doesnt mind if its a generation old as its usually alot better then what he previously had. i recently sold him my superclocked 1gb 4870 - he only plays on a 19-20" screen

he was always begging me to sell one of my 4870s i was using in crossfire


----------



## F1reFly (Jun 20, 2010)

my very first card was a Diamond something...cant really remember but i'd guess a TNT card or whatever Nvidia had when it started. I would not run HL so i took it back and got a Voodoo 2, took that back and got a Voodoo 3, finally i could run some good games. lol.
Voodoo 5500 later till i got a TNT 2 mx, geforce 3 ti 500. by the time the 5 series came, i got a new one yearly till the past few years i now wait a couple generations.


----------



## Water Drop (Jun 21, 2010)

S3 Virge PCI 
onboard ATI Rage II 4MB
TNT2 Ultra
Geforce MX420
Geforce 6800
Geforce 8800GT


----------



## renault19 (Jun 22, 2010)

ISA trident 256kb
VL-Bus cirrus logic 1 mb
PCI s3 trio 64v+ 1mb (later i added another 1 mb from a dead card)
PCI s3 virge 4mb (diamond)
PCI Matrox Millenium II 16mb
PCI voodoo 2 12mb
AGP voodoo 3 16mb
AGP voodoo 5 5500
AGP GF3 Ti 200
AGP FX5600 Ultra
AGP Radeon 9800pro
PCI-E X1600pro
PCI-E HD2600PRO
PCI-E HD3650
PCI-E HD4850
PCI-E HD5770


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 22, 2010)

voted :toast;


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Radeon 9800 Pro and Radeon X850 XT should be in some kind of 'Graphics Card Hall of Fame'.



there should be an old farts X850XT/XT PE club - I totally love my XT PE, it still works great and i can play L4D on it pretty well.


----------



## anonemus (Jun 22, 2010)

FX5500
6600GT
7600GT
7900GS


X1600XT
X1900XT
HD4850
HD5850


----------

